# Portuguese citizenship , daughter of mom born in Macao



## silA380 (Sep 9, 2018)

Glad I found this forum. I have been researching ways in obtaining Portuguese citizenship through the Golden Visa program and realized that I may qualify for Portuguese citizenship based on my mom's birthplace.

Please let me know how if I can apply for Portuguese citizenship based on my mom's birthplace.

Here is the information:

My mom was born in Macao 1930. She moved to Hong Kong then married my Dad. I was born in Hong Kong 1965.

In 1967, my parents left Hong Kong and I immigrated to Canada.

My mom has Canadian citizenship. She also has a Hong Kong Resident card ( she applied about 3to 8 years ago) She did not apply for Portuguese citizenship. 

I have both Canadian and US citizenship. I am an adult.

Would I be able to qualify for Portuguese citizenship ? If so, does my mom need to apply for Portuguese Citizenship first or is my mom's birth certificate document , my birth certificate document enough for me to qualify for Portuguese citizenship?

Thanks all for reading.


----------



## silA380 (Sep 9, 2018)

I meant to say, we all immigrated to Canada from Hong Kong in 1967.

Presently my mom resides in Canada and I reside in the USA


----------



## silA380 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry, my mom does not have a birth certificate as in those days, no certificate was given.

However, in her Canadian passport, the birth place states Macau.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

You say your Mother was born in Portugal but never got citizenship. What was the nationality of her parents at the time of her birth?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm guessing here but it sounds to me as if your first port of call should be the Portuguese embassy or high commission.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Ukkram said:


> You say your Mother was born in Portugal but never got citizenship. What was the nationality of her parents at the time of her birth?


Disregard what I asked here. I see that your mother was not born in Maçao Portugal but a colony called Maçao near Hong Kong where you were born. Portugal's citizenship laws are very complicated for former colonies. 

Your mother automatically became a citizen of Maçao by birth as at that time the Jus Soli was in place. About 30 years ago it changed to nationality of the parents.

I suggest you get more info from the embassy.


----------



## silA380 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ukkram said:


> Disregard what I asked here. I see that your mother was not born in Maçao Portugal but a colony called Maçao near Hong Kong where you were born. Portugal's citizenship laws are very complicated for former colonies.
> 
> Your mother automatically became a citizen of Maçao by birth as at that time the Jus Soli was in place. About 30 years ago it changed to nationality of the parents.
> 
> I suggest you get more info from the embassy.



What do you mean by "about 30 years ago it changed to nationality of the parents". Does this mean that if my mom can claim Portuguese citizenship , I can or cannot be granted citizenship??

Problem is in those days, no birth certificate was issued. Information was probably given to Hong Kong when she immigrated in the 1950s from Macau (former colony of Portugal)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sure you'll need to consult the Embassy or High Commission but logic would suggest that the first step would be for your Mother to prove she has the right to claim Portuguese citizenship & the only way to do that will be to provide some kind of paperwork that confirms it but if that can be proved then I guess you'd also be entitled to the same thing.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

silA380 said:


> What do you mean by "about 30 years ago it changed to nationality of the parents". Does this mean that if my mom can claim Portuguese citizenship , I can or cannot be granted citizenship??
> 
> Problem is in those days, no birth certificate was issued. Information was probably given to Hong Kong when she immigrated in the 1950s from Macau (former colony of Portugal)


Your Mother is older than 30 so she would be a national of Maçao by birth. Surely Maçao has some type of Home Office now that can trace your mothers birth details? 

She would be a citizen of Maçao and not Portugal. She needs to find out from the embassy if Portugal accepts citizens of Maçao for Portuguese citizenship. 

This problem is far too complex to get answers here.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Look at it this way. A citizen of Brazil, Mozambique or Angola cannot pop into a Portuguese embassy and be issued with a Portuguese passport. The same applies for citizens of Maçao.


----------



## silA380 (Sep 9, 2018)

Your mother automatically became a citizen of Maçao by birth as at that time the Jus Soli was in place

Is this only for the Portuguese living there or the Chinese as well living in Macao?


----------

